# Reputable Breeder New England



## SolomonsGal (Jun 15, 2018)

Hi there! 

My active family and I are looking for a Vizsla to join our family within the next year. We already know the breed will fit our lifestyles (big hikers- 4.000 footers club), have an open field/playground nearby for dog and us to play, mountain bikers, runners, private ocean beach where dog can swim, etc. We are a homeschooling family and have lots of time to spend with our dog! It will be an active part of our daily lives! 

We also want a dog who will be a close companion for our only child who (much to her chagrin) will not be getting a sibling. 

We have a few breeders that we are interested ing, but any recommendations would be appreciated. Temperament and health are, obviously, important factors, but I would be interested in lure coursing or sporting competitions for the dog. I used to breed and show dogs so I do love seeing dogs do what their breed does best! So having a vizsla that displays hunting traits would be good, too! 

Feel free to PM me with suggestions. We live in Franklin, Massachusetts.


----------



## tegee26 (Apr 25, 2018)

We looked at this breeder, she's very local to us, and would have went with her if she had a litter ready which she didn't at the time.

I've nothing but great things about her and her V's. Give her a call: http://www.suzuvizslas.com/

And I bumped into a V owner at training the other day that got her V from here: http://staporvizslas.com/ I don't know anything about them but does seem like a good option too local to MA.

And don't think too myopically. We flew to IL to pick our V up and it was a piece of cake getting him home. Southwest Airlines makes it really easy for $95 boarding pass for the V and he flew right under my seat in a puppy carrier that airline approved.

We got our V from here: http://vizslas.co/ . And he also breeds within this breeder too: http://www.buschvizslas.com/

HTH


----------



## SolomonsGal (Jun 15, 2018)

Thank you!!!! I'm looking into these breeders as we speak!


----------



## einspänner (Sep 8, 2012)

Check out Kim Barry of Forest King Vizslas in Northfield or Anne Corrigan of Cape East Vizslas in Harwich. I believe both are active in both show and field and you'll find OFA and other health certs online. 



I've never met Kim, but she was a fantastic resource for me when I lived in the area a couple years ago. Anne is always at the Vizsla Club of Central New England fun days and usually runs the bird intro session. They'll probably have their next event this Fall. 


You can also ask for breeder referrals from the club: http://www.vccne.net/breeder-referral.html




If you're interested in Wirehaired Vizslas, I can put you in touch with some friends of mine in Gloucester.


----------



## SolomonsGal (Jun 15, 2018)

Thanks!


----------

